# Assistance Please



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello Lawnforum Nation,

I come before you to ask for guidance. What do I need to do to improve the state of my lawn in pic 1? The area is a channel for stormwater runoff.


Also, is there anything I can do to level my lawn against the sidewalk?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Well thats a loaded question.
So many variables. 
1. What kind of mower are you cutting with?
2. What are you willing to spend in time and money?
3. What kind of grass is it?
4. Do you have irrigation?

You are at what i like to call the rabbit hole. Once you start it becomes an addiction.

I started with a basic honda mower from lowes one year ago.
I now have 3 lawnmowers, one of which is a greens mower, 3 sprayers, $100s in chemicals and an occasionally unhappy wife.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

1. What kind of mower are you cutting with?
Mclane 20 w/ roller - in front
Fiskar manual in back - not pictured
2. What are you willing to spend in time and money?
Time; Yes
Money; maybe this year; definitely next year.
I don't have the appetite to scalp a large area unless necessary.
3. What kind of grass is it?
Bermuda Sod - not sure of type
Purchase home in Lawrenceville GA a year ago.
4. Do you have irrigation?
Yes


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome Adrian to TLF!!!

The more information you can provide us the better we can help you.

How have you been fertilizing, watering, mowing and anything else you've done to the lawn.

Are you wanting to raise or lower the area by the sidewalk?


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Currently, I use Tru-Green, which is another story, but overall I am satisfied as compared to what the yard was a year ago. I track rainfall fall, which has been sufficient for the bermuda grass' need. I have an irrigation system for when rainfall need supplemental watering.

I am mowing at 7/8 because of scalping issues with the bumpy lawn.

I would prefer to raise the front yard against the sidewalk because I am OCD and think it looks nicer. My property is at the end of the slope next to a storm drain.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Well thats a loaded question.
> So many variables.
> 1. What kind of mower are you cutting with?
> 2. What are you willing to spend in time and money?
> ...


Preach it, brother


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd recommend arbornomics, not the franchise and supplement with milogranite, maybe micros (soil test?). Can you expand on what your describing? (Runoff)

Cut down that sloppy cleanout pipe, order a recessed cap. You'd be surprised how easy it is and you can mow over, not around. Is that a pop up drain emitter in photo 1?

Read leveling threads. ...


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Cut down that sloppy cleanout pipe, order a recessed cap. You'd be surprised how easy it is and you can mow over, not around.


+1
Best thing I did a couple seasons ago besides installing my Paspalum. I put a small paver over mine to mark it.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> I'd recommend arbornomics, not the franchise and supplement with milogranite, maybe micros (soil test?). Can you expand on what your describing? (Runoff)
> 
> Cut down that sloppy cleanout pipe, order a recessed cap. You'd be surprised how easy it is and you can mow over, not around. Is that a pop up drain emitter in photo 1?
> 
> Read leveling threads. ...


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I knew I was going to get called out on the sewer cleanout. I will have the monstrosity fixed in a few weeks.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

To me, just from initial pictures, it looks like you need a little more fertilizer to get the green back into the lawn and from the sounds of it you could use a core aeration and sand leveling. The aerating and sand would obviously help smooth things out a bit and would also help with drainage of the valley you have in the lawn. It just all depends on how deep down the rabbit hole you want to go . You could also get some Panterra Wetting Agent to help move the water into the ground faster. Here is a good thread about wetting agents Wetting Agents. How long does that water stay in the area after a good rain?

Just let us know what you want to do and what your expectations are and we will do our best to help you achieve it.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> I'd recommend arbornomics, not the franchise and supplement with milogranite, maybe micros (soil test?). Can you expand on what your describing? (Runoff)
> 
> Cut down that sloppy cleanout pipe, order a recessed cap. You'd be surprised how easy it is and you can mow over, not around. Is that a pop up drain emitter in photo 1?
> 
> Read leveling threads. ...


Welcome Adrian! Good to have you here. I have very little experience compared to these giys, but I'd definitely recommend on getting a soil test done like Jayhawk recommended to see what macros and mixros you need to put down.


----------

